
Mark Zuckerberg’s effort to disrupt philanthropy has a race problem - rmason
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/08/16/chan-zuckerberg-initiative-black-employees/
======
uberman
They in-fact do not. But apparently the problem they do have is employees and
beggars who feel that they are entitled to dictate how Chan/Zuckerberg's spend
their money.

I dislike Mark Zuckerberg and frankly hate Facebook, but even more than that I
dislike people who can't resist looking a gift horse in the mouth and then
bitching about not being given their rightful due.

I am not sure where people got the notion that they were entitled to place
some sort of demands on how Chan/Zuckerberg gave away their money. This is
basically the same thing as inappropriately scrutinizing and then critiquing
the purchases of poor people and going on to complain they are doing it wrong
when they buy a flat screen TV.

